# comme / comment



## raphaelenka

Bonjour,
Je ne parviens pas à trouver une bonne explication pour différencier comme de comment.
Quelqu un peut m aider?
Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## FranParis

*Comment* est une façon de faire.
*Comme* est une comparaison.

Est-ce assez succinct?


----------



## femmejolie

Comme:
Comme je t'ai déjà dit.
Je vis comme un roi.
Comme les années passent!

Comment:
Comment vas-tu?
Comment t'appelles-tu?
Comment donc!


----------



## raphaelenka

C est parfait merci beaucoup.
Donc il faut dire
vu comment tu as joué
et non pas comme tu as joué?
ou bien les deux sont possibles selon le sens qu'on veut donner?


----------



## FranParis

*Vu comment tu as joué *(la façon dont tu as joué) n'est pas la même chose que* comme tu as joué* (...le match précédent, tu joueras le prochain).

Voir mon post précédent.


----------



## tie-break

Je signale que "comme" peut aussi prendre la place de "puisque".

Comme il n'est pas venu me voir, je vais lui téléphoner.


----------



## Chimène

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Ayant un doute sur l'emploi de "comme" ou "comment" dans la phrase de l'intitulé, j'ai lancé une petite recherche sur internet et à vrai dire les résultats ne m'ont pas beaucoup aidé... Alors, je vous demande...  Qu'est-ce que vous diriez volontiers:

a) Il est curieux de constater _comment _cette nouvelle théorie, que certains pourraient a priori croire une continuation naturelle des anciennes théories de..., introduit des nouveautés importantes par rapport à celles-ci.

b) Il est curieux de constater _comme_ cette nouvelle théorie, que certains pourraient a priori croire une continuation naturelle des anciennes théories de..., introduit des nouveautés importantes par rapport à celles-ci.

Je vous remercie de vos réponses!!
Bonne soirée,
Ch.


----------



## SwissPete

Je ne suis pas sûr, mais je crois que j'utiliserais _comment_, qu'on pourrait remplacer par _à quel point_.


----------



## sunChild

*- Il est curieux de constater comme cette nouvelle théorie [...] introduit des nouveautés importantes ...*
*- Il est curieux de constater comment cette nouvelle théorie [...] introduit des nouveautés importantes ...*
Franchement en lisant les deux phrases j'ai aussi un doute mais je pencherai pour *"comment". *
Si on tourne la phrase d'une autre façon cela donne: _On remarque de quelle manière cette nouvelle théorie introduit des ..._
Je suis donc du même avis que SwissPete.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour moi, _Comment_ pose la question de la manière (_de quelle manière_)
_Comme_ (adverbe) exprime dans ce cas l'intensité(_à quel point_)

Donc, pour la phrase originale,
_ Il est curieux de constater comment cette nouvelle théorie..._ se demande de quelle manière cette théorie introduit des nouveautés.
_ Il est curieux de constater comme cette nouvelle théorie..._ s'extasie sur l'importance de ces nouvelles théories.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour Chimène,

comme souvent dans ce genre de phrases, les deux constructions sont possibles, mais le sens en diffère : 

* _Il est curieux de constater *comment* cette nouvelle théorie_ [...] _introduit des nouveautés importantes _... => _Il est curieux de constater *de quelle manière*, *par quels moyens*_ [qualité]_ cette nouvelle théorie ..._

* Il est curieux de constater _*comme* _cette nouvelle théorie [...] introduit des nouveautés importantes ... => _Il est curieux de constater *à quel point*_ [quantité]_ cette nouvelle théorie ..._


----------



## tramtramno

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Il est curieux de constater _*comme* _cette nouvelle théorie [...] introduit des nouveautés importantes ... => _Il est curieux de constater *à quel point*_ [quantité]_ cette nouvelle théorie ..._


 
Dans cette acception, j'utiliserais aussi (et plutôt) "combien":
"Il est curieux de constater _*combien* _cette nouvelle théorie [...] introduit des nouveautés importantes. "


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La difficulté, avec _Combien_, est de discriminer l'intensité du nombre (ici, cela pourrait sembler poser la question du _nombre_ des nouveautés_, _plutôt que celle de leur _importance_).
Certes, _introduit *des *nouveautés_ au lieu de _introduit *de* nouveautés_ différencie les deux sens. Mais une longue réflexion devient nécessaire...
A rapprocher de :
_Je suis impressionné de voir comme tu as de belles chaussures
Je suis impressionné de voir combien tu as de belles chaussures_
Pour lever l'ambiguïté avec _combien_, il faudrait reformuler ainsi :
_Je suis impressionné de voir combien belles sont tes chaussures
Je suis impressionné de voir combien de belles chaussures tu as_
- mais cela devient un poil lourd...


----------



## wsxxsw

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Désolé, mais moi, je n'arrive pas à comprendre quand utiliser l'un ou l'autre!

Est-ce qu'il y a des règles simples? Au moins pour la plupart des fois? 

Merci


----------



## amelie25

POur simplifier, je dirais que "comment" est un adverbe de manière tandis que "comme" sert pour la comparaison.
  --> _Je ne sais pas comment il y est parvenu!_
  --> _Je crois, comme lui, que nous sommes perdus._
Mais, je suis sûr qu'il doit y avoir de meilleures explications quant à l'emploi de ces deux mots.


----------



## wsxxsw

Oui, je le sais, j'aurais dû mettre des examples mais c'est facile, je ne suis jamais sûr! 

Bon, j'en ai trouvé plusieurs:

"La vérité, c'est que j'aimerais supprimer le portable mais comme(nt) il y a toi dans ma vie, je ne le fais pas encore!"

"Moi, aujourd'hui, j'ai travaillé beaucoup, comme(nt) d'habitude et j'ai fait plein de choses"

"Comme(nt) on l'a dit au téléphone, on décidera à la dernière minute."

"Bon, comme(nt) je te l'ai dit tu pourrais venir en train le samedi..."


----------



## amelie25

En lisant tes exemples, je me rends compte que j'avais oublié que "comme" s'emploie également pour introduire la cause (_mais comme il y a toi dans ma vie...)_
_   "comme d'habitude...", _"comme je te l'ai dit, ..." , "comme on l'a dit au téléphone" --> comparaison
Mais je te conseille d'attendre d'autres réponses...


----------



## itka

wsxxsw said:


> "La vérité, c'est que j'aimerais supprimer le portable mais comme il y a toi dans ma vie, je ne le fais pas encore!"
> "Moi, aujourd'hui, j'ai travaillé beaucoup, comme d'habitude et j'ai fait plein de choses"
> "Comme on l'a dit au téléphone, on décidera à la dernière minute."
> "Bon, comme je te l'ai dit tu pourrais venir en train le samedi..."


*Comment* sert à indiquer la manière (mais Amélie25 te l'a déjà écrit )
_Comment marche cet appareil ?_ (faut-il le brancher ? sur quels boutons faut-il appuyer ? pouvez-vous me dire quel est le mécanisme de cet appareil ?)
_Je voudrais savoir comment il marche.

Comment viendras-tu ? _(en train ? en voiture ? en avion ?)
_Dis-moi comment tu viendras.

Comment prononcez-vous ce mot ?_ (je ne l'ai jamais entendu, donnez-moi sa transcription phonétique, faites-moi écouter ce mot)
_Je ne sais pas comment vous le prononcez.

_Tu le vois, _*comment*_ est souvent utilisé pour poser des questions sur la manière dont quelque chose se passe.

_As-tu compris comment ça marche ?_


----------



## wsxxsw

Merci pour vos conseils, comme d'habitude 

Je vais essayer avec d'autres exemples:

De toute façon, moi aussi, je penserai à toi, comme tout le temps d'ailleurs. (_comparaison_)

je n'aime pas trop comment elle fait.(_manière_)

Moi, je devrais être comment un petit trésor pour lui. (_manière_?)

Mais, en réalité je ne comprend pas trop bien le concept de _comparaison. _De toute façon, peut-être que ça va en peu mieux


----------



## SwissPete

De toute façon, moi aussi, je penserai à toi, comme tout le temps d'ailleurs.  (_comparaison_)

je n'aime pas trop comment elle fait.  (_manière_)

Moi, je devrais être *comment* *comme *un petit trésor pour lui. (_manière_?)


----------



## wsxxsw

SwissPete said:


> Moi, je devrais être *comment* *comme *un petit trésor pour lui. (_manière_?)



Mais dans ce cas-là, pourquoi?

Ce n'est pas la "manière" de comme elle devrait être pour lui? (_cause_?)


----------



## itka

_*comme*_ signifie égal, pareil, même, semblable, comparable.

_Je suis comme toi_ : j'aime le chocolat : j'ai le même goût que toi.
_Nous ferons comme tu voudras_ : nous ferons ce(cela même) que tu voudras.
_C'est du roman, mais c'est comme une histoire vraie _: les événements qui arrivent sont tout à fait semblables à ceux de la vraie vie.
_Elle est habillée comme une princesse_ : une princesse pourrait être habillée avec des vêtements comparables (aussi beaux, aussi chers).
_Il se comporte comme s'il était le chef_ : il agit de la même façon, il donne des ordres, il décide de tout.
_C'est un être humain comme les autres_ : égal aux autres.
_On va faire comme d'habitude_ : la même chose que nous faisons d'habitude.

_Je serais comme un petit trésor pour lui_ : je serais aussi précieuse, aussi chère, aussi aimée que pourrait l'être un petit trésor.

Avec _*comme*_, on compare deux choses pour dire qu'elles sont égales. Il y a d'autres emplois du mot comme, mais une chose à la fois, essaie de bien employer ce mot dans ce sens d'abord.

Est-ce plus clair ? Est-ce que tu comprends ce mot comme les Français ?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Bonjour,

Regarde comme il est fort!
Regarde comment il est fort!

Est-il correct de supposer que dans la première phrase on sait déjà que la personne en question est dotée d'une force assez impressionnante,tandis que dans la deuxième phrase on invite l'auditeur à vérifier dans quelle mesure la personne est forte?



Merci!


----------



## Armelle

Spontanément, avant de lire ton interprétation, j'avais surtout vu dans la deuxième phrase une formule pas très correcte et relevant du langage parlé (tirant vers le: "comment il est fort, lui!" – façon très familière de dire "qu'est-ce qu'il est fort!")
Je ferais donc une distinction nette sur le niveau de langue plus que sur le sens.

Mais ce serait peut-être utile de savoir dans quel contexte tu as rencontré "regarde comment il est fort!" pour pouvoir mieux évaluer le registre.


----------



## paulvial

Bonjour, 
Dans la phrase suivante , serait-il préférable d'employer "comment" à la place de "comme " 
Est-ce que les deux sont acceptables ? 

....Oui mais as-tu remarqué *comme *elle a trouvé un moyen de noyer le poisson quand tu as commencé à parler politique ?


----------



## quinoa

Dans le style indirect, c'est mieux avec "comme".


----------



## Elealdil

Personnellement, je vois deux accentuations de sens différentes :
"Oui mais as-tu remarqué *comme *elle a trouvé un moyen de noyer le poisson quand tu as commencé à parler politique ?"
Ici, tu insistes sur le fait qu'elle a changer de sujet, ce que je suppose est ce que tu veux dire.

"Oui mais as-tu remarqué *comment *elle a trouvé un moyen de noyer le poisson quand tu as commencé à parler politique ?"
Là, tu insistes sur le moyen qu'elle a utilisé pour le faire. Un peu comme si quelqu'un cherchait à faire remarquer la méthode ; comme par exemple un professeur qui chercherait à montrer à un élève comment changer de sujet à l'oral.


----------



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
je suis tombée sur une phrase où j'ai l'impression que "comme" est imployé à la place de "comment", mais je ne sais pas si cela est grammaticalement possible. 
Le personnage dont on parle pense être tombé dans une piège, organisée par des êtres mystérieux, surnaturels. Il est allé à la morgue chercher sa femme disparue. Quand il en sort, il entend des pas qui le suivent et cela lui semble confirmer son hypohtèse. Voilà le morceaux:
"Il se remit en route. Le grincement reprit, à quelques mètres en arrière. Ah! Ils étaient forts. *Comme ils **avaient bien su l'attirer à la Morgue*!... Mais non ..."
Comment interprétez-vous la phrase en gras?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est possible. Cela renforce un fait.


----------



## Gazeld

J'ai trouvé des explications plus "carrées" sur le site parler-francais.eklablog.com, notamment:


> dans une tournure exclamative, c'est l'adverbe comme qui marque le degré, l'intensité, voire la manière : Comme tu es grand ! Comme il me parle ! Comme j'aimerais te croire ! Comme je suis désolé !



Ce que personne n'a exprimé clairement ici et qui est pour moi fondamental, parce que de nos jours on entends "comment" partout, à mauvais escient.


----------



## friasc

Hier en revoyant pour la énième fois le film Le déclin de l'empire américain j'ai été frappé par une phrase du personnage Claude qui, parlant de ses aventures sexuelles, dit : "c'est effrayant comment je me sens quand je sors... je deviens électrisé !"

J'avoue que je n'avais jamais réfléchi auparavant à la différence entre comme et comment, toutefois je pense que dans ce genre de phrase je dirais plus spontanément "comme" que "comment". Bref, j'ai deux questions :

(1) Pour les Québécois, est-ce que cette façon d'utiliser "comment" au lieu de "comme" est courante au Québec ? Par exemple, au lieu de dire "c'est fou comme je me sens mieux depuis que j'ai arrêté de fumer", un Québécois dirait : "c'est fou comment..." ?

(2) Pour les Français de France, qu'est-ce que vous ressentez face à cet emploi de "comment" là où on s'attendrait à "comme" ? Personnellement ça me fait penser au langage du théâtre classique car il me semble que Corneille, Racine et Marivaux utilisent parfois le mot "comment" au lieu de "comme".


----------



## OLN

Je ne dirais pas non plus _comment.
_Personnellement, en laissant de côté la langue classique, _comment_ me fait penser à de l'anglais traduit mot à mot, mais c'est peut-être un régionalisme présent aussi en France. 

Il y a des alternatives à _comme_ en fonction du contexte :
_C'est effrayant, la façon dont ...
C'est fou, combien ...
C'est fou, à quel point ..._


----------



## Zampaglione

Bonjour,
il me semble que j'entends souvent ce genre de tournure du côté de chez moi, c'est-à-dire en Suisse romande. Je l'associe à un parler plutôt populaire.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, en France aussi on le retrouve en emploi populaire : _comment elle est belle, ta soeur !_
Mais l'emploi par Claude dans le film me semble moins critiquable qu'il n'y paraît, car cela correspond bien à l'adverbe "comment" dans une interrogative indirecte.
Après tout, la question directe est bien _comment te sens-tu ?_, et on peut répondre _je vais te dire comment je me sens_.


----------



## aider

Pour moi, comme dit OLN, c'est un pur anglicisme, totalement inconnu en Belgique francophone (et qui étonnerait même !).

Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il s'agisse d'un régionalisme français, la phrase citée par JeanDeSponde étant plus du mauvais français que du parler régional.


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Mais l'emploi par Claude dans le film me semble moins critiquable qu'il n'y paraît, car cela correspond bien à l'adverbe "comment" dans une interrogative indirecte.
> Après tout, la question directe est bien _comment te sens-tu ?_, et on peut répondre _je vais te dire comment je me sens_.


 Parfaitement. Cette Québécoise te remercie pour ton ouverture d'esprit, JDS. 

Oui, cela ressemble étrangement à un calque de _how I feel_, mais bon, à mon avis il y a pire.  Je préfère dire que c'est un régionalisme (d'ici et d'ailleurs) plutôt qu'un anglicisme. 

Je dirais :   C'est fou* comme / à quel point / combien *je me sens *bien/ mieux / reposée, *etc. 

Mais dans la phrase de Claude, l'usage est différent.   _Comment _n'est pas un adverbe exclamatif ou d'intensité. Il équivaut à _« la façon / manière dont ».   
_Tout comme _« n'importe comment » = « de n'importe quelle façon / manière ». _

On ne dirait pas  :  C_'est effrayant  comme / à quel point / combien je me sens._.. sans rien au bout. 

Par contre, je ne dirais pas non plus_  comment elle est belle ta soeur!  _


----------



## friasc

Merci à tous pour vos avis, dont la diversité confirme largement ce que je pensais au début, à savoir que ce remplacement de "comme" par "comment", quoique courant dans certaines régiones, d'un point de vue normatif de la langue serait considéré comme plus ou moins exotique ou archaïque. S'il est vrai que le français québécois, en tant que résultat de l'histoire et du contexte sociogéographique du peuple québécois, est marqué à la fois par l'influence de l'anglais et par un substrat "archaïque" français (certains auteurs parlent même d'une interférence entre anglais moderne et français "archaïque"), je remarque parfois une tendance puriste chez les locuteurs du français européen, à voir dans le français québécois des anglicismes là où il n'y en a pas. Que cette tendance soit justifiée ou non, je pense surtout qu'elle témoigne d'une réalité sociolinguistique.

Enfin pour revenir à nos moutons, il faut rappeler que le film qui est à l'origine de ma question dresse le portrait du milieu universitaire montréalais des années 80 dont le réalisateur Denys Arcand s'est fait un devoir de reproduire fidèlement le langage. D'où mon hypothèse que, si Arcand a mis cet emploi de "comment" dans la bouche d'un professeur universitaire, c'est qu'il doit s'agir d'un usage courant au Québec. Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Nicomon

Réponse succincte :  Oui, t'as raison. Et puis  Denys Arcand est québécois, après tout. 

Réponse nettement moins succinte...

Mais au risque de me répéter, à mon avis on ne pourrait pas remplacer «_ comment » _par «_ comme _» dans cette phrase de Claude, à moins d'ajouter un adjectif avant
« _quand je sors _». En présumant que ma source est bonne, voici le texte exact (c'est moi qui souligne en gras) :  





> Mais c'est vraiment juste quand je drague que *je me sens en vie*.   C'est effrayant *comment je me sens *quand je sors. Je suis vraiment fou. Je deviens électrisé.


 Ni non plus dans celle-ci : 





> « Imaginez-vous donc *comment je me sens *quand je suis blâmée pour mon accent de la basse-ville de Québec ou mes tournures de phrases anglaises. [...] »


 Là, le sens est (grosso modo) :_ « _... ce que je ressens ».
Je ne dirais ni « comme je me sens » (pour la raison mentionnée plus haut)  ni « la façon dont je me sens » (pourquoi faire compliqué? ).

Source de la deuxième citation pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser :  *La langue française, un fil conducteur... *(4e paragraphe sous 3.1.3)

Ajout :  Il semble bien que  l'expression se dise parfois en Belgique, contrairement à ce qu'aider a écrit.   Lu sur *ce site*  et *cet autre site *(notez l'extension .be dans les deux cas) : 





> "Ravi, fier et heureux", voilà *comment je me sens*", déclara-t-il en effet sur le vélodrome de Roubaix. "  (Note :  Il = Patrick Lefevere)
> 
> J’essayerai peut-être aussi d’aller au championnat d’Europe en Allemagne fin août mais je verrai bien *comment je me sens *d’ici-là ”, avoue André Evrard qui pratique le lancer du disque depuis plus de 20 ans.


  Bon d'accord, le monde du sport n'est peut-être pas la meilleure référence, mais de là à dire « totalement inconnu ».


----------



## naolinco

Tout à fait d'accord avec Nicomon. 

comparons : "C'est curieux comme le cerveau humain fonctionne bien." "C'est curieux comment fonctionne le cerveau humain."

S'il s'agit d'une intensité : comme 
S'il s'agit d'une manière : comment. C'est bien le cas dans la phrase traitée, qui me semble, à moi aussi, tout à fait correcte.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne dirais pas non plus _comment elle est belle_, du moins je ne le dis pas, mais l'entendre me serait très plaisant, je trouve beaucoup de charme à cette façon de dire.

Le TLF_i_ cite deux exemples d'interrogation indirecte où _comment, _exprimant la manière d'être_,_ peut se substituer à _comme_, et _c'est effrayant comment je me sens quand je sors _pourrait bien entrer dans ce cadre :


> [I, B, 2]* b)* [L'interr. porte sur la manière d'être]
> _Je ne t'invite pas à venir. Tu sais bien comment nous sommes, nous des gens tout seuls, mais le cœur y est_ (Villiers de L'Isle-Adam, _Correspondance gén.,_1882, p. 16):
> 16. mademoiselle andriot. − Elle vient, elle fait marcher sa serinette de vertu... Allez, je sais bien *comment *sont les hommes : il n'y a que les crétines qui soient aimées. Montherlant, _Celles qu'on prend dans ses bras,_1950, I, 2, p. 783.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

OLN said:


> [...] _comment_ me fait penser à de l'anglais traduit mot à mot, mais c'est peut-être un régionalisme présent aussi en France.





aider said:


> Pour moi, comme dit OLN, c'est un pur anglicisme, totalement inconnu en Belgique francophone (et qui étonnerait même !).


Quelle rage mise à traquer les anglicismes — on en vient à en suspecter où il n'y en a probablement pas... !
Le mot anglais dont il s'agit, qu'il m'est interdit de citer ici (celui qui commence par "h" et finit par "ow"), peut s'employer à la fois pour "comme" et "comment". Une traduction mot-à-mot aurait donc aussi bien donner l'un que l'autre
Par ailleurs la confusion entre "comme" et "comment" en français est une vieille lune bien antérieure à la môdite invasion du Coca-cola, et les grammairiens du XVIIIe faisaient déjà des tartines sur le sujet.
Cette confusion provient seulement de la proximité des deux mots et des fines différences d'usage entre les deux. Inutile d'en appeler à Jeanne d'Arc...


----------



## aider

Un doute me vient (cfr discussion ci-dessus) : même avec "comme" en lieu et place de "comment", cette phrase : *"c'est effrayant comment/comme je me sens [sans adjectif] quand je sors... je deviens électrisé !"* est-elle du français correct ou naturel ?

Personnellement, je ne pense pas pouvoir m'exprimer comme ça dans ma langue maternelle qui est le français de Belgique, mais plutôt : "c'est effrayant CE QUE JE RESsens quand je sors... je deviens électrisé !

se sentir ===> ressentir


----------



## naolinco

Je pense, aider, que ces phrases sont effectivement correctes et, vu la nuance de manière, plus encore avec « comment » qu'avec « comme ».

Quant à savoir si c'est naturel, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse trouver une réponse nationale ou régionale mais seulement personnelle. De toute évidence, ça l'a été pour ce personnage du film et ça ne l'est pas pour vous. Je ne l'aurais sans doute pas dit non plus mais je suis incapable d'en être sûr. Nos re-constructions a posteriori ne sont évidemment plus du tout naturelles.

Dans une conférence prononcée en 2000 et encore accessible sur la toile, le linguiste Bernard Cerquiglini (qui y traitait par ailleurs avec beaucoup d'humour de la question des anglicismes) se déclarait être régulièrement surpris qu'on lui demande « C'est français ce que je viens de dire ? » À quoi il répondait (grosso modo) : « Mais oui, puisque vous êtes français et que vous venez de le dire. » À méditer.


----------



## Nicomon

Notez que c'est exprès que j'ai surligné en gras  « je me sens en vie » et « comment je me sens » dans la citation plus complète de ce que dit Claude (post 8). 
J'y ai vu une sorte de parallèle.   Je répète que comme je l'ai écrit sous la deuxième citation, le sens est bien (ou très proche de) : « ce que je ressens ».


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On touche du doigt la profonde différence entre les linguistes et les grammairiens : les linguistes étudient la langue telle qu'elle est parlée, et les grammairiens la langue telle qu'ils voudraient la voir parlée*...

* Ou _parler - c_h'ais plus...


----------



## friasc

Oh là là, je vois que ça a chauffé pendant mon absence 

En tout cas, merci surtout à Nicomon et à aider. Justement, il suffisait de regarder la syntaxe de la phrase pour se rendre compte que "comment" ne fonctionne pas ici comme un adverbe exprimant l'intensité de l'adjectif (comme serait le cas de "à quel point", "combien", "comme", etc.), mais à la limite comme équivalent de "la manière dont". Peut-être que les fines nuances sémantiques entre "comme" et "comment" dépassent ma pauvre connaissance de la langue, mais il me semble que dans un contexte européen "standard", "comment" au sens de "la manière dont" ne peut s'utiliser que dans une phrase interrogative ("comment te sens-tu par rapport à ça ?") ou quasiment interrogative ("vous ne savez pas comment je me sens quand vous êtes là"). Ce qui peut gêner l'oreille européenne, c'est donc la présence du "comment" interrogatif dans une phrase apparemment affirmative ; pourtant j'ai l'impression qu'il suffit de reformuler un peu la phrase pour que ça passe mieux :

Vous n'imaginez pas comment je me sens quand ...
Je ne trouve pas les mots pour exprimer comment je me sens quand ...

Enfin, comme nous le fait remarquer Aider, si on voulait absolument traduire cette phrase en "français de France" il faudrait en modifier toute la syntaxe ("c'est effrayant CE QUE JE RESSENS"). La "gêne" que peut ressentir un francophone européen à entendre ce genre de phrase semble résulter plus de la syntaxe (au niveau de la construction de la phrase) que d'une simple différence lexicale. Je n'ai pas d'exemple précis en ce moment, mais j'ai l'impression que quand je vais à Montréal j'entends souvent les gens dire "comment" là où je m'attendrais à "la manière dont" ou bien à une tournure complètement différente. Si un(e) québécois(e) ou quelqu'un ayant vécu (ou vivant encore) au Québec pouvait confirmer, démentir ou nuance cette hypothèse, ça serait très apprécié !


----------



## Nicomon

Sans vouloir enlever le mérite à aider, je rappelle que j'ai écrit :  





> Là, le sens est (grosso modo) :_ « _... ce que je ressens ».


 avant lui.  Alors, ça se dit aussi au Québec. 

Pour ce qui est de confirmer, démentir ou nuancer ta dernière hypothèse, je crois en avoir dit assez long.  Y compris ceci dans mon premier post : 





> Mais dans la phrase de Claude, l'usage est différent.   _Comment _n'est pas un adverbe exclamatif ou d'intensité. Il équivaut à _« la façon / manière dont ».
> _


J'ai vécu toute ma vie à Montréal.  61 ans, c'est long!   Et là où on dit « comment », on ne veut pas dire « comme ».


----------



## friasc

@Nicomon, loin de moi de vouloir diminuer le mérite de votre réponse ! Evidemment la forme "... ce que je ressens" serait aussi correcte à Montréal qu'à Paris.

Je répète : en revoyant un film québécois j'ai simplement remarqué une phrase que je trouvais "bizarre" sans savoir expliquer pourquoi. J'avais vaguement l'impression que la tournure de la phrase, quoique compréhensible, ne viendrait pas spontanément à l'esprit d'un francophone de France. N'étant pas francophone de naissance, je voulais donc savoir (1) si les francophones européens étaient plus ou moins du même avis, et (2) si au Québec ce genre de phrase s'utilise (comme je crois l'avoir remarqué quand j'y étais) : si la syntaxe de la phrase semble plus naturelle à l'oreille québécoise qu'à la française.

Vous avez tous parfaitement répondu à la première partie de ma question et je vous en remercie ; c'est la deuxième partie de la question qui reste toujours pour moi une énigme.


----------



## Nicomon

_Comment je me sens_ est très commun.

 Mais la syntaxe : _C'est + adjectif + comment je me sens_ l'est moins.   
 Je ne serais pas portée à dire personnellement :   _C'est effrayant / incroyable, / épouvantable, etc.  comment je me sens. 
_
 Il me semble qu'on entend plus souvent des phrase  comme celles que t'as écrites : 
_Vous n'imaginez pas comment je me sens quand ...
 Je ne trouve pas les mots pour exprimer comment je me sens quand ..._

 Mais ce sur quoi j'ai surtout insisté, c'est que contrairement à ce que tu semblais croire,  le_ comment _de ces expressions ne correspond pas à _comme_.
 Je ne dis pas_  C'est fou comment je me sens bien  _si je veux dire _à quel point je me sens bien_.

 À mon avis, ce qui peut sembler « bizarre » dans la phrase de Claude est plutôt  la syntaxe que l'expression_ comment je me sens. 
_Cela dit, je ne peux pas évidemment pas répondre au nom de tous mes compatriotes.  
 Alors, comme ma lapine est déjà trop présente sur ce fil... j'espère pour toi que d'autres Québécois passeront par ici.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour, j'ai toujours eu un doute concernant l'emploi de "comment" et "comme" en français. En principe j'ai toujours pensé que la différence c'est que "comment" a un sens interrogatif et "comme" un sens de comparaison ou de cause. Ceci dit, j'entends de temps en temps des phrases telles que celle de la chanson "Foule sentimentale" de Souchon où on utilise "comme" mais pour moi c'est dans le sens de "comment" et donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi on utilise là ce "comme" et non pas "comment". Dans quels cas particuliers on utilise donc "comme" dans le sens de "comment"
La phrase dont je vous parle tirée des paroles de cette chanson c'est: " Il faut voir comme on nous parle, comme on nous parle".
Merci si vous pouvez éclaircir mon doute.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Il s'agit bien de "comme" dans le sens de "comment". Cela reste une question de style et il sera difficile de dégager une règle universelle. Il me semble simplement que "comme" est un peu plus exclamatif que "comment". 

Dans le cas particulier de cette chanson, j'avancerais que le parolier a utilisé "comme" au lieu de "comment" pour des raisons euphoniques, "comment on nous parle" n'est pas du meilleur effet, surtout dans une chanson.
Dans d'autres cas, cela pourrait être indifféremment l'un ou l'autre :
- Je sais comme il est.
- Je sais comment il est.

Ajoutons que "(il) faut voir comme" est quasiment lexicalisé.


----------



## airinargent

Un grand merci, SergueiL pour votre explication! Donc "comme" dans le sens de comment serait un peu plus exclamatif. Mais en tout cas la phrase la plus naturelle et plus courante entre les deux que vous proposez, ne serait-ce "Je sais comment il est"?   Si on utilise "comme" ça donne peut-être le sens de langue familière, parlée et comment est peut-être plus standard?


----------



## SergueiL

Il est vrai que "je sais comment il est" sera probablement plus courant mais peut-être parce que mon exemple était mal choisi. Si on prend l'exclamation : "Regarde comme il est !" ou "Non mais, écoute comme il me parle !" on pourra tout aussi naturellement utiliser "comment" dans ces deux passages. Contrairement à votre hypothèse, je trouve que "comme" y est plus soigné que "comment". A débattre.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je n'y vois pas, au moins dans beaucoup de cas, une question de registre ; je m'explique :

_Écoute comme il parle_ me paraît plus cinglant ou sarcastique que _écoute comment il parle_, qui est une forme atténuée du seul fait de pouvoir donner lieu à des interprétations : il est plusieurs réponses possibles à _comment parle-t-il ?_ Par contraste, il n'existe qu'une seule alternative, qui est admirative mais rare, au _écoute comme il parle_ sarcastique.

Souvent, on dit _écoute comment il parle_ pour atténuer la formule directe _écoute comme il parle_, qui en effet s'avèrerait mieux choisie en dehors de ce souci d'atténuation. Mais d'autres fois on devrait dire plutôt _écoute comment il parle_ et l'on utilise _comme_ par imprécision.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour, je viens de trouver un autre exemple: "C'est étonnant COMME le temps peut influencer les gens".
D'après vos explications puisque l'avis de tous les intervenants n'est pas le même, pourrais-je tirer la conclusion qu'on utilise ici "comme" parce que le langage est plus soigné et donc plus soutenu?  Serait donc plus courant et naturel dire dans un langage standard "c'est étonnant COMMENT le temps peut influencer les gens"?
Merci pour vos apports.


----------



## Roméo31

Airinargent, c'est plutôt le contraire !
*
L'expression figée "Il faut voir comme" appartient à la langue familière*.* Elle est donc à éviter dans le registre soutenu.* (Cf. Jean Girodet,_ Dictionnaire Bordas des pièges et difficultés de la langue française, _p. 172.) Ce n'est pas le cas de "Il faut voir comment".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ici nous parlons de la forme indirecte utilisant soit _comme_ soit _comment_ qui, à la forme directe expriment l'un l'exclamation, admirative ou réprobatrice, _comme_, et l'autre l'interrogation, _comment_. Il faut donc chercher quelle serait la forme directe :
- _Comme elle était belle ! -> Il fallait voir comme elle était belle. _C'est _comment _qui serait une faute ici, en sous-entendant presque _comment avait-elle donc fait pour se rendre belle ?_
_- Comme il parle bien ! Comme il dit des choses justes ! Comme il raconte bien ! _-> (admirativement) _Écoute comme il parle !_
- _Comme il s'exprime vulgairement, grossièrement, autoritairement, injurieusement, mielleusement ! _-> (avec réprobation) _Écoute comme il parle !_
- _Comment peut-il dire des choses pareilles ?_ -> _Écoute comment il parle !_
- _Comment croit-il nous donner des leçons ?_ -> _Écoute comment il parle !_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Roméo31 said:


> *L'expression figée "Il faut voir comme" appartient à la langue familière*.* Elle est donc à éviter dans le registre soutenu.*


"Il faut voir comme" n'est familier que quand rien ne suit l'expression, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans l'exemple d'Airinargent.
Victor Hugo n'avait rien de familier quand il écrivait 





> Il faut voir *comme *Pierre Corneille, harcelé à son début pour sa merveille du Cid, se débat sous Mairet, Claveret, d'Aubignacet Scudéry !


Ici, Hugo emploie _comme_ avec précision pour interroger l'intensité avec laquelle Corneille se débat, et non la manière.

"C'est étonnant *comme *le temps peut influencer les gens" : _comme_ exprime l'intensité (_à quel point_) et non la manière (relations de cause à effet p. ex.)


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

 V. Hugo a écrit cela en... 1827. Il faut croire que  les registres de langue évoluent :



> "Les expressions figées _Il faut voir comme, Dieu sait comme _appartiennent à la langue familière. A éviter dans la langue soutenue."


Jean Girodet,_ Dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française_, Bordas, p. 172.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les exemples de _il faut voir comme..._ sur Google Livres vont de Hugo à Sand en passant par Bossuet, Diderot et Barthes.
Etes-vous sûr que Girodet ne parle pas de "Il faut voir comme !", p. ex. _Il s'est fait rembarré, fallait voir comme !_ ?


----------



## Roméo31

Pour ma part, cela ne fait pas de doute.

Bien sûr, "Faut voir comme" est encore plus familier".


----------



## Reynald

Je ne sens pas cet emploi de _comme _pour_ comment_ comme vieilli ou familier lorsqu'il n'est pas isolé en fin de phrase. Je sens exactement les mêmes nuances que Logospreference (#40) et je place le texte de Souchon dans son cas de réprobation (le chanteur - ou le personnage de la chanson - est choqué du mépris signifié par la façon dont on s'adresse au citoyen ordinaire). Mais plus je fais alterner les deux possibilités (comme / comment) pour ce cas, moins je sens de différence. 

Mais il faut croire que, statistiquement, cet emploi doit être vieilli ou familier puisque, comme l'indique Roméo, il est signalé comme tel dans les ouvrages de référence.


> Vieilli. _Comme _pouvait signifier _Comment. Dites-moi comme il se nomme. Voilà comme il faut agir. Il a réussi on ne sait comme. _Expr. fam. _Dieu sait comme !_


(Dernière édition du dictionnaire de l'Académie).

Mêmes remarques dans le _Dictionnaire des difficultés du français, _de J.-P. Colin (Le Robert).


----------



## Francophone_France

Bonsoir,

Ces deux mots signifient, de quelle manière. Mais _comme_ exprime la manière de l'action en elle-même, et _comment_ la manière de l'action relativement à son objet.
Quand je dis, _voilà comme il travaille_, je n'ai en vue que les qualités de son action; je veux dire qu'il travaille assidument ou avec distraction, promptement ou lentement, avec soin ou négligence. Quand je dis_ voilà comment il travaille_, cette phrase suppose que j'ai exposé en détail la manière dont il fait son ouvrage, les diveres procédés qu'il emploie, ou qu'on s'en est instruit d'ailleurs.


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour, 
J'ai bien lu ce fil pour comme et comment, mais malgré tout un doute persiste: Dans une phrase exclamative comme "Comme a été ma semaine!" (ma semaine a été bien remplie), je devrais utiliser "comme" ou "comment": "Comment a été ma semaine!" 
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Comme débattu plus haut, la meilleure option est "comment" mais "comme" n'est pas impossible. 
Notez que dans cette tournure, vous ne pouvez pas omettre l'adjectif.
_Comment ma semaine a été bien remplie ! _Avec une alternative plus courante : _Quelle semaine (bien remplie) j'ai eue !_


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> Comme débattu plus haut, la meilleure option est "comment" mais "comme" n'est pas impossible.


Tout d'abord, aucun consensus n'a été atteint dans cette discussion. Il est donc assez curieux de prétendre que _comment_ serait nécessairement la meilleure option. D'autre part, je trouve qu'aucune des deux phrases n'est en fait vraiment naturelle. (Le plus naturel serait en effet quelque chose comme _Quelle semaine !_) Mais si on me forçait à choisir entre elles, je préférerais _comme_ à _comment_.


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour,
Pour encourager qqnn avant une intervention chirurgicale, peut-on dire: "tu vas voir comme tout va bien se passer"?
Ou faudrait-il dire "comment tout va bien se passer" et utiliser comment obligatoirement à la place de comme?
Merci d'avance


----------



## iuytr

Ni l'un , ni l'autre, on dirait "tu vas voir que tout va bien se passer" ou simplement "tu vas voir, tout va bien se passer", le plus naturel pour moi.


----------



## rouelle

Merci! Et si c'était possible de l'employer, lequel des deux on choisirait ici dans cette phrase? Comme ou comment?


----------



## iuytr

Question curieuse ! Ce n'est pas que c'est impossible, ça ne sonne pas naturel pour ce contexte. On peut trouver "tu vas voir comme il est gentil" ou "tu vas voir comment on se débarrasse d'un gêneur".


----------



## Chimel

iuytr said:


> On peut trouver "tu vas voir comme il est gentil".


C'est pourquoi "tu vas voir comme tout va bien se passer" ne me gêne pas, en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## nicduf

La tournure ne me gêne pas non plus.


----------

